# Need help buying stump grinder



## whatever (Nov 16, 2005)

I've decided to start looking for a stump grinder, and I'd like to know who you would recommend. I'd prefer to buy it used, as I'd like to pay cash for it. Basically I need something cheap and reliable. I've searched around on this sight and found mostly Vermeer, Rayco, and Carlton seem to be the most popular. Tomorrow I'm going to start calling dealers near to me and checking on prices and availabililty of used stump grinders, but I'd like to have your imput, too. I saw a cheap Vermeer 252 on ebay that was very cheap and looked ok, but I really don't know what I'm doing yet.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1999-Vermeer-SC...563166216QQcategoryZ61574QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Any posts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Rayco Man (Nov 17, 2005)

*Buying a Stump Cutter*

First and formost decide what size will fit your needs.Then decide who will be able to provide parts and servive.It might serve you well to take the unit to a dealer before you buy and spend an hours of labor to determin if the unit is in good repair.Then insist on a demo a good dealer with confidence in what he is selling will.


----------



## tommyo (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello whatever,I have a rayco 1625 super JR. Great little stumper! I've owned it for 3 years now and has not let me down yet.378 hours and org.bearings.I have worked it part time for 2 1/2 years & full time past 6 months. It will do any stump I put in front of it.With no complants! Tough Machine!!!


----------



## t-stumpin (Nov 18, 2005)

Check around your local rental shops for deals. They'll sell anything and you might find something good for a good price too. It might take a little work to get it in the top condition you need after all the abuse it's gone through, but it will be worth it if you can talk a good deal.


----------



## Stump Man (Nov 19, 2005)

I have a used Vermeer 630 that I would sell for $3500. has newer 37 HP motor, will cut about 10" below grade. New aprons and many new extra teeth and pockets, bolts.


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 19, 2005)

I've used 630A for 4 years it's an ok grinder,but needs another vehicle for moving it around the job site, truck , skidsteer, tractor. I just purchased a used carlton 3500 with wisconsin engine, no remote. Im sure if i stay in this business i'll someday have a self propelled unit with remote.you guys with remotes have to be so very happy .


----------



## treepres1 (Nov 20, 2005)

*small stump grinder*

i have a carlton 2700 27 hp kaw.water cooled with remote control,has about a 135 hrs. very good cond. for 9,600.


----------



## whatever (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. I talked the the Vermeer dealership in Houston, and the sales guy said they didn't have any used stump grinders, not only in Houston, but in the whole state. They said they have a waiting list for people wanting to buy them, and whenever they get a trade-in, it's almost immediately sold.

Stump Man, I'm very interested in that stump grinder you're selling, it's definately in my price range. I sent you an e-mail.

I'm very curious about maintainence on this type of equipment. What problems will I most likely run into? What do I need to look out for when buying a used one? How long do teeth and belts last? Thanks for the help


----------



## Totally Stumped (Nov 28, 2005)

Just went through Beaumont on my way to New Orleans. Pretty big mess and should be plenty of stump work for the next five years. 

Stump grinders are very maintenance intensive pieces of equipment. Honestly, a grinder requires daily (or more) maintenance if you want it to perform at its peak and last for years. My Rayco has a dozen grease points that get greased daily. Some are easy to get to, some not. Also, I change out the zerk fittings on a regular basis because the ones down low take a real beating. I pull covers to check belts and clean out debris every few days. I change out and sharpen teeth everyday, sometimes in the middle of the job. I powerwash it a few times a week. 

Overkill-probably. But this thing has to run every day without fail.

Get something used because these things drop in value like a rock. Just make sure the motor is in good shape because on an older unit, you're paying for the frame and the motor-everything else can be replaced-belts, bearings, cutter wheel, teeth, etc.

Try Poston Equipment in Houston.


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 28, 2005)

Great discription of daily routine. I am going to tell you guys my routine on a stump job, let me know how it differs from yours. We dig around the stump and remove all dirt and rocks we can, then grind until the sparks fly, steel bar bust rock keep grinding,(with 630a) move truck , cant see , i miss stump , in truck move again. move chips with fork, blow hole clean with leaf blower to see what i missed (on large stumps). Advertisements dont show this.....


----------



## Totally Stumped (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, the glamorous side of stump grinding-wasn't in my Rayco brochure, either. 

We dig around to remove dirt, rocks, trash, glass, etc. We also try to find the utilities as best we can.

That old saying, "I'm buried at work" takes on a new meaning when the chips start to fly. We rake out the hole and use orange marking paint on the stuff we miss so I can see it. 

People think I have an easy job just working the hydraulic controls. Actually, if that was all I did, it would be very easy. Raking up a yard or two of chips and making the place look like a tree never existed is the real trick.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Nov 29, 2005)

Iv'e had vermeers 352 and 252 for the last 6 years i just love them ,iv'e also had raycos rg20 sp and rg13 series 2 both good machines,although i like the rg13 series 2 this machine not being self propelled is bloody hard work..i'f i'd had the money i would have bought a 25hp self propelled walk behind www.danequip.co.uk grinder instead of the rg13


----------



## stumpy66 (Dec 7, 2005)

i think stump grinding is undervalued....i think we are thought of as the arse end of the business.....we should work to change this perception.....this forum is a great help i think....up the stump grinders, taking the tree back to its roots....


----------



## Liston (Dec 22, 2005)

*Support*



stumpy66 said:


> i think stump grinding is undervalued....i think we are thought of as the arse end of the business.....we should work to change this perception.....this forum is a great help i think....up the stump grinders, taking the tree back to its roots....



never under estmate the power of the grinder. with out the stump out the tree work don't get paid.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 22, 2005)

Liston said:


> never under estmate the power of the grinder. with out the stump out the tree work don't get paid.



Very true..


----------

